# Improving the transition to Paragon [spoilers]



## Truename (Feb 27, 2011)

After reading PirateCat's awesome description of his Grey Guard campaign's transition to the Paragon tier, I want something similarly memorable for my group. Adventure #4 doesn't really do that well.

They're just about to arrive in Seaquen, and I don't track XP (I just tell them when they level up), so I have some flexibiity. However, I want to be careful about changing their leveling rate too much--we currently level about once every month (4 3-hour sessions). They're currently level 7 and I was planning on having them ding level 8 after they delivered the case to Lyceum.

I've considered having the Paragon transition happen at the end of adventure #3, or in relation to the Battle for Gallo's Fend in adventure #4. Any other ideas?


----------



## Marius Delphus (Feb 27, 2011)

Have Duke Gallo induct them as honorary knights of Dassen in some appropriately splendid ceremony. Ring the bells, hang some sashes, do the thing up right -- have Gallo tell them that this gives them the rank they need to lead his forces in battle. Have him tell them, with appropriate gravitas, that their decisions are already reaching far beyond them, and it gives him honor to commemorate and recognize the fact.


----------



## marciob2 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm curious. I didn't found the PirateCat's post you mention. Do you have a link?

Update: Never mind. I think i found it.


----------

